# This Is More Addictive Than Smoking!



## Rob Fisher (19/2/14)

This whole vaping thingy is more addictive than smoking... how on earth do you stop yourself buying more and more vaping goodies?

For starters the Vake King web site works far too well and I keep testing it and it works every time with the result is my credit card is taking a beating!

And then there is the VM Juices and you don't stop ordering till you have tried every single flavour! So the Juice drawer is full of topQ and VM Juice bottles.

Then you live in permanent paranoia that you will run out of battery power with the result is you end up with an SVD with 4 x 18650 batteries, an MVP, 4 eGo-C Twists, 4 useless Twisps and a plethora of atomisers you don't like as much as the PT Mini 2 and a kak house full of PT Mini 2's!

Added to all this the devices are new toys for boys and the addiction carries on... and my wife thinks this is the route to giving up smoking! Well she is 100% right on one account... I have given up stinkies but this vaping is another story all together!

And to be perfectly honest all one really needs is 2 x eGo-C Twists and 2 Protank Mini 2's and some juice. 

Oh and did I mention 8 million spare coils for the Pro Tank Mini 2 and a few bottles of vodka!?

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 7 | Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (19/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> This whole vaping thingy is more addictive than smoking... how on earth do you stop yourself buying more and more vaping goodies?
> 
> For starters the Vake King web site works far too well and I keep testing it and it works every time with the result is my credit card is taking a beating!
> 
> ...




YOU ARE SO RIGHT!!!


----------



## Andre (19/2/14)

Spot on, @Rob Fisher. I have long ago admitted that this is now a hobby, which helps a bit. Don't forget about the millions of minutes spent on here and googling new toys!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/2/14)

Matthee said:


> Don't forget about the millions of minutes spent on here and googling new toys!



Yip you stress out when not online with the site because there may be a good deal pending or a supplier may show some new stock!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (19/2/14)

i think the journey of vaping is priceless

how you started and where you are now

when you first heard the words RBA and variable voltage/ wattage and didnt know what the heck it meant

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BhavZ (19/2/14)

I see vaping as the contribution to a healthier lifestyle. Like gyming for instance, i have so much gym clothes and gym gear. I am now building up my vape gear collection as well. Vaping for me like gyming and biking is a way of life..

It keeps one out of mischief and well it keeps your lungs clean..

So if anything if it is an obsession or addiction it is definitely a good and better one to have than most of the other obsessions and addictions out there.

Plus if it was not for vaping we would never have met the awesome people who on this forum. Even though it was the first time I meet peeps at the vape meet it really felt like a family gathering and felt like I was a part of something great and positive.

So in short I would like to thank everyone on this forum for the meaningful contributions you all have made to my life.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/2/14)

@BhavZ I could not have said it better!


----------



## Rowan Francis (19/2/14)

i am just so thankfull that my wife aint here to see what i have bought , if i had to explain it , i would be in the kak .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Riaz (19/2/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> i am just so thankfull that my wife aint here to see what i have bought , if i had to explain it , i would be in the kak .



LOL

trouble with me is i HAVE to take my devices home coz i cant stand to be separated from them 

and then the wife sees them and is like (in the most sarcastic voice ever), 'oh nice, another purchase' then i soma wish i could return whatever ive bought.

after that, when im alone with my new purchase i couldnt care a damn what just happened LOL

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (20/2/14)

I will say it again

If someone said to me a year ago, "you can stop smoking for a few thousand rand and it will be easy and loads of fun" i would have replied, "where do i sign up!"

The cost is insignificant compared to the benefits in my opinion

Spend wisely but spend and experiment with vigour.

-> Vape on!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hyphen (20/2/14)

Im not smoking real cigs anymore , that's priceless .

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## vaalboy (20/2/14)

From habit to hobby!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## mohamed (20/2/14)

BhavZ said:


> I see vaping as the contribution to a healthier lifestyle. Like gyming for instance, i have so much gym clothes and gym gear. I am now building up my vape gear collection as well. Vaping for me like gyming and biking is a way of life..
> 
> It keeps one out of mischief and well it keeps your lungs clean..
> 
> ...


@BhavZ your words are so true.couldnt have said it better.although i havnt met anyone on the forum .you all sound like great people.think we should get more pe vapers on here and start our own vape meet aswell.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gizmo (20/2/14)

All that CUD too much CUD here


----------



## Andre (20/2/14)

Gizmo said:


> All that CUD too much CUD here


Yes, CUD should be discouraged by all resellers!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (20/2/14)

Matthee said:


> Yes, CUD should be discouraged by all resellers!



I think I shall put a warning up on the website.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

